# Milano-SanRemo 2013



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

View attachment 277057​
_La Classicissima_

A one-day Italian Classic, this year's 104th edition will host numerous former winners such as, Simon Gerrans, Matt Goss, Mark Cavendish, Fabian Cancellara, Filippo Pozzato and Alessandro Petacchi as well as numerous riders who could be seen as potential alternative winners this year, like 
Cadel Evans, Philippe Gilbert, Moreno Moser, Peter Sagan, Andre Greipel, Tom Boonen, Michael Albasini and Thomas Geraint just to name a few.

Given his recent exploits, I feel I must tip Peter Sagan (Cannondale) for the win in San Remo.

From Cyclingnews et.al.:

Startlist Milano-Sanremo, Milano - Sanremo 2013 - CyclingFever - The International Cycling Social Network - Get the Cycling fever!

Milan-San Remo: Top 10 Contenders | Cyclingnews.com

Milano Sanremo

Live Coverage Of Milan-San Remo On Cyclingnews | Cyclingnews.com

Milan-San Remo: Iconic Images | Cyclingnews.com

inrng : milan-sanremo preview

Pozzato Wary Of Cavendish At Milan-San Remo | Cyclingnews.com

Blanco Hedging Their Bets For Milan-Sanremo | Cyclingnews.com

Orica GreenEdge Banking On Bunch Sprint For Milan-Sanremo | Cyclingnews.com

Cancellara, Boonen Headline Teams For Milan-Sanremo | Cyclingnews.com

MTN-Qhubeka Makes Classics Debut In Milan-San Remo | Cyclingnews.com

Roelandts And Greipel As Co-captains For Milan-Sanremo | Cyclingnews.com

Last Orders For Cavendish In Milan-San Remo Saloon? | Cyclingnews.com

Muscle Injury Not Ideal For Degenkolb Ahead Of Milan-Sanremo | Cyclingnews.com

Cancellara Ready For Milan-San Remo Showdown | Cyclingnews.com

Farrar Looks For Milan-San Remo Performance | Cyclingnews.com

Haussler Looks To Heavens For Milan-San Remo | Cyclingnews.com

Sagan Unperturbed By Cancellara Comments Ahead Of Milan-San Remo | Cyclingnews.com

Phinney Stronger, More Confident For Milan-San Remo | Cyclingnews.com

BMC?s Big Guns Ready To Fire At Milan-San Remo | Cyclingnews.com

Cavendish: It's Going To Take A Miracle To Beat Sagan | Cyclingnews.com

Moser To Support Sagan In Milan-San Remo | Cyclingnews.com

View attachment 277058


View attachment 277059​


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Agreed, Sagan is killing at Tirreno-Adriatico.


----------



## scottie (Apr 28, 2004)

It looks like there will be no live or tape delayed TV coverage of Milan San Remo in the United State. Cycling.tv will only offer post race highlights.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Perhaps a Eurosport or Italian TV feed?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Looking at BMC, I doubt Evans will be a factor by the way he was riding at Tirreno... But Thor Hushovd finished 9th on the crazy hard day Sagan won with Nibali taking the GC, he's a bit under the radar these days but his form his getting good. I'd add Thor on the 'maybe' list, Nibali too although Nibz would need to attack so hard on the ascent and descent of the Poggio to get to the line alone. He'll try but I doubt he will succeed.

Weather could play a huge factor, the forecast calls for chances of snow early in the race and rain later... Crappy weather combined with 300km, I don't see a big group coming together.

All things considered, Sagan's my pick too.


----------



## tobes88 (Jan 4, 2012)

Sagan is looking pretty devastating. Won the bunch sprint for 4th last year, and could just as easily make a move on the Poggio.

As far as BMC goes, I heard Gilbert wants to add MSR to his palmares, and seems in decent form. I agree that Hushovd could be a good dark horse.

I reckon it could be a (small'ish) bunch sprint. A lot of the top sprinters are up and about with good early season form, and their teams will work for them.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

Barring happenstance, Sagan should take this.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Sagan is crushing it, but Gilbert wants it. Who is better descender?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Could nibali be a threat?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Omega pharma quickstep kit kat is stacked at this race. Too bad boonen is using it as a warm up...


----------



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

Please let us know if anyone finds a live feed. MSR is one of my favorites and it was a treat to have Universal cover it last year.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Not certain, but in past years they have made last minute deals to get this on the air. Not sure what the hockey schedule is, but I know that will impact their decision to air it.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

My money is on Sagan


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

Sagan is a clear favourite since he can cover all the attacks and win from almost any group. If not Sagan then a large bunch at the finish with the best chance going to Goss or Cavendish. 

I like Nibali and Hushovd as dark horses, although against Sagan they are all dark horses.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

weltyed said:


> Sagan is crushing it, but Gilbert wants it. Who is better descender?


Not sure about Gilbert, he's not a Schleck that for sure but is he as good as Nibali? Sagan though is among the best descenders of the peloton... Remember Tour de Suisse 2011 stage 3? Commentators were stressed out by how fast and risky Cunego was descending... only to have Sagan catching him before the descent was over (then easily outsprinting him). I doubt anyone can drop Sagan on the descent but with rain, we're sure going to see some action there.






But I'm doubting Gilbert's form. He's much better than last year at this time of the season but he's not yet in top form, he's probably aiming to peak for the Ardennes again.

Nibali could take it but his margin is very small. Can he attack and drop everyone in the climb of the Poggio then keep his gap growing in the descent? That's the only scenario that can get him across the line first I think, if he's not alone for the line, he wont win (unless he's with teammates only).


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Dan Gerous said:


> Remember Tour de Suisse 2011 stage 3?


No, I hadn't seen that before. Thanks for posting it.

Sagan just continues to amaze. I mean, going of the front of a field like that, on a hill like that ... wow! An then,, oh by the way, he's got a brilliant finish. Ya gotta like him for a race like M-SR.

JSR


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I would love to see Gilbert win it and give him an outside chance. You guys are all big on Sagan, but he has had two easy years sitting in on guys. I think that card is played out now and he will have to use his team as everyone else does. Except for moser, his team doesn't have it. Teams aren't going to put up with his tactics any more. Cancellara already called him out on it, and I am sure he isn't alone, just the only favorite to openly say he will sit up if sagwagon isn't working in a break. He said he is done towing him to the line.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

spookyload said:


> I would love to see Gilbert win it and give him an outside chance. You guys are all big on Sagan, but he has had two easy years sitting in on guys. I think that card is played out now and he will have to use his team as everyone else does. Except for moser, his team doesn't have it. Teams aren't going to put up with his tactics any more. Cancellara already called him out on it, and I am sure he isn't alone, just the only favorite to openly say he will sit up if sagwagon isn't working in a break. He said he is done towing him to the line.


There seems to be plenty of riders Cancellara will tow to the line. so why the hate on sagan.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

spookyload said:


> I would love to see Gilbert win it and give him an outside chance. You guys are all big on Sagan, but he has had two easy years sitting in on guys. I think that card is played out now and he will have to use his team as everyone else does. Except for moser, his team doesn't have it. Teams aren't going to put up with his tactics any more. Cancellara already called him out on it, and I am sure he isn't alone, just the only favorite to openly say he will sit up if sagwagon isn't working in a break. He said he is done towing him to the line.


Cancellara can eat it. Sagan has shown over and over again he is more than willing to ride on the front if it makes sense to do so (watch his exploits in last years classics of his last stage win at T-A). Fabs is a one trick pony (so far) but in his eyes its always someone elses fault.

Segans response was priceless, he basicly said if Fabs won't work they can go back to the group because he can still spring while Cancellera dosn't really have that option.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

32and3cross said:


> Fabs is a one trick pony (so far) but in his eyes its always someone elses fault.
> .


His one trick is to go to the front and ride everyone off his wheel. Sagan is young and naive. I remember when Boonen had his ego. Same with Petacchi. He is not new, just a new iteration of them. Sagan can talk when he wins half as many world titles as Cancellara, or at least half as many classics.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Dan Gerous said:


> Not sure about Gilbert, he's not a Schleck that for sure but is he as good as Nibali? Sagan though is among the best descenders of the peloton... Remember Tour de Suisse 2011 stage 3? Commentators were stressed out by how fast and risky Cunego was descending... only to have Sagan catching him before the descent was over (then easily outsprinting him). I doubt anyone can drop Sagan on the descent but with rain, we're sure going to see some action there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, Sagan is scary good - but I was most impressed with the moto driver! :thumbsup:


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

spookyload said:


> I would love to see Gilbert win it and give him an outside chance. You guys are all big on Sagan, but he has had two easy years sitting in on guys. I think that card is played out now and he will have to use his team as everyone else does. Except for moser, his team doesn't have it. Teams aren't going to put up with his tactics any more. Cancellara already called him out on it, and I am sure he isn't alone, just the only favorite to openly say he will sit up if sagwagon isn't working in a break. He said he is done towing him to the line.


They can "sit up" all they want...Sagan will then win the bunch sprint. That's what makes the guy such a phenomenal talent he can deal with literally every tactic and still come out the winner.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

den bakker said:


> There seems to be plenty of riders Cancellara will tow to the line. so why the hate on sagan.


Agreed - Fabu seems willing to tow my old aunt to the finish - why draw the line at Sagan?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Finally read the Fabian article over at cyclingnews. He seems to be down on Sagan for always following his wheel. But everyone has done that as of late. Was it last year or the year before he refused to work and let a group catch him and his shadow? Was it Thor? 

Anyway, Sagan is the clear favorite. Nibali is a great descender, but I think the finish line is too far. 

With so many paranoid riders, this might be a year the early break wins it.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

You've got to see this:
inrng : milan-sanremo documentary


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Weatherman calls for rain. 

I hope the mechanics from gerolstiener aren't in charge of anyone's tires...


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

With all this talk of Sagan and Fabu - seems like Boonen is really under the radar at the moment. I wonder what form he has these days?


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

spookyload said:


> His one trick is to go to the front and ride everyone off his wheel. Sagan is young and naive. I remember when Boonen had his ego. Same with Petacchi. He is not new, just a new iteration of them. Sagan can talk when he wins half as many world titles as Cancellara, or at least half as many classics.


Actually is Fabian who is doing his usually whinging about other people use tactics and the brains (the horrors) to race, Sagan just responded. 

And Sagan is a lot different from Petacci (who I don't recall every really saying anything about Fabian) or Boonen even as a rider.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

LostViking said:


> With all this talk of Sagan and Fabu - seems like Boonen is really under the radar at the moment. I wonder what form he has these days?


I think QS is more likely to back Chava, and with good reason.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

It's simple with Fabian. The whole peloton knows how strong he is and that if he does get away, it's likely he wont be seen again. He's not a good tactician, he's not a good sprinter, he's just a powerhouse. But everyone knows it and everyone knows it's the only way he can win. So now people now know how to beat him... so he gets beaten and complains all the time. I have a lot of respect for what he has done, an impressive rider but he's not the smartest and his whining about others not letting him win are a bit ridiculous, he's too much of a primadonna IMO.

Sagan is just the latest to have schooled Fabian and he's the moment's top guy so of course media will ask Fabian about him, try to create frictions... so of course he gets Fabu's whines... Cancellara has done that with Thor, Boonen, Pippo and others, complaining they were glued to his wheel, but why blame them? They're supposed to let him go away? No, they want to win. (when Thor was getting Fabu's mouth, it was the Paris-Roubaix Thor's teammate Vansummeren won, Fabian expected Thor to chase his own teammate?).

Fabian should complain about his teammates who are never there to help him, that's his real problem, not his opponents who are doing exactly what they should.

Must be frustrating to be stuck at RadioShak for a guy like him though.

As for Boonen, he's getting better but according to himself, he's not yet in a good enough form. He'll likely work for Chavanel and Cav, depending how it plays out. It's a good training ride though.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Lots of marked riders. I'm leaning towards an upset.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Any site with streaming coverage, in English preferably? 

BeIN is scheduled to have it here in the US on cable but I don't get it.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Hausler is praying for rain. May e of someone wants the crud, he is someone to look out for.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

spookyload said:


> Hausler is praying for rain. May e of someone wants the crud, he is someone to look out for.


I'd like rain too. But Sagan will probably still win.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

I dont even see it on Bein Sports schedule for tomorrow. I can't believe that NBC Sports is showing Criterium Int and not MSR.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

weltyed said:


> Finally read the Fabian article over at cyclingnews. He seems to be down on Sagan for always following his wheel. But everyone has done that as of late. Was it last year or the year before he refused to work and let a group catch him and his shadow? Was it Thor?
> 
> Anyway, Sagan is the clear favorite. Nibali is a great descender, but I think the finish line is too far.
> 
> With so many paranoid riders, this might be a year the early break wins it.


So now Cancellara is whining about Sagan? He needs to stop. Hes dangerously close to Frandy on the "Whiny ***** Meter."


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

RkFast said:


> So now Cancellara is whining about Sagan? He needs to stop. Hes dangerously close to Frandy on the "Whiny ***** Meter."


I love Cancellara, but his little rant is part expectation management, part pre emptive *****ing. It sounds awful, sort of like when JVS won Roubaix. 

Either way, when he wins it's more impressive in my view because he has a great deal to overcome.

Personally, I would love nothing more to see a Thor/Fabs/Tommeke battle at Roubaix this year.

I love this time of year.


----------



## perpetuum_mobile (Nov 30, 2012)

spade2you said:


> Lots of marked riders. I'm leaning towards an upset.


+1 Sagan is amazing but I don't think that he has this one in his pocket. Even if he is the strongest a lot of things can go wrong. There will be lots of attacks and Sagan with teammates will run out of steam trying to follow or cover them all. Or he will just miss the one that will stick.

It is always much harder to win when everyone knows how strong you are. Just ask Cancellara. I think that the best option for Sagan would be if he could get Moser or other teammate up the road before the action starts.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm going with Fabian Can-_cellaaaaara_.


I'm a fan of his in general and....I love the way the Italian commentators pronounce his name  !


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

looigi said:


> Any site with streaming coverage, in English preferably?
> 
> BeIN is scheduled to have it here in the US on cable but I don't get it.


Strange - I get BeIN on DirecTV and no Milano-San Remo coverage was on - I did a search. E3 will be on, but no sign of Milano-San Remo.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

looigi said:


> Any site with streaming coverage, in English preferably?
> 
> BeIN is scheduled to have it here in the US on cable but I don't get it.


This is my source:

2013 Milan-San Remo Live Video, Route, Teams, Results, Photos, TV


The last three hours of the race will be streamed.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

kbwh said:


> You've got to see this:
> inrng : milan-sanremo documentary


^This!


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

LostViking said:


> Strange - I get BeIN on DirecTV and no Milano-San Remo coverage was on - I did a search. E3 will be on, but no sign of Milano-San Remo.


According to the Comcast website Milano San Remo is on BeIN Monday.

"The 104th Milan-San Remo, a one-day race in Italy.
Sports Event
Next On: Mon 03/18, 12:30 PM
Ch 192 BEIN"


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

doesnt look like any live coverage matters now...

shut down due to snow and cold.


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

*restart this thread in: POLITICS ONLY*



weltyed said:


> doesnt look like any live coverage matters now...
> 
> shut down due to snow and cold.


Just assign the win to Sagan and move/restart this thread on the other side of the Turchino in PO to argue about weather... I mean, whether climate change is real or in Doping to argue about whether Gilbert doped with cortisone during his miraculous season a few years back while at Loto. ;-/


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Apparently - they will restart - after the roads in the Turchino Pass have been cleared.

Section neutralised - team buses will transport riders through Passo del Turchino.

Restart in Arenzano at approx. 3:00 PM local time.

Current Leaders:

Belkov, Bak, Montaguti, Rosa, Fortin and Lastras.
They will have a 7 minute 10 second advantage at re-start.

Miserable conditions for a race. This is one for the hardmen of the peloton.
Eurosport expects a large number of DNFs occuring befor the restart.


----------



## fredbiker (Sep 14, 2010)

scottie said:


> It looks like there will be no live or tape delayed TV coverage of Milan San Remo in the United State. Cycling.tv will only offer post race highlights.


Actually, beIN Sport Network will be showing twice on Monday. Have it set for DVR 

beIN Sport - TV Guide | beIN Sport US


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

It should start up further down the route and be ok. IMO, MSR is usually a massive warm up for about 10-15 km of full-on racing. Just get them to the Poggio and we'll be fine. I'm sure Hinault is calling these guys a bunch of p*****s after his 1980 win in Liege. Actually today looks even worse that that!

View attachment 277332


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

burgrat said:


> I'm sure Hinault is calling these guys a bunch of p*****s after his snowy win in Liege.


True that. But I'm sure he looks down his Briton nose at the majority of today's peloton.

But he's the Badger and has earned that right!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Climb of La Manie has been taken out of the race.

Advantage breakaway?

Just 84km for the big boys to catch the breakaway from Finale Ligure instead of Arenzano.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

The woman on RAI is the most annoying commentater ever.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> The woman on RAI is the most annoying commentater ever.


Phil will be glad to hear it!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Notable DNFs*

Lars Peter Nordhaug (Blanco) DNF

Tom Jelte Slagter (Blanco) DNF

Tom Boonen (Omega Pharma-Quickstep) DNF

Niki Terpstra (Omega Pharma-Quickstep) DNF

Stijn Vandenbergh (Omega Pharma-Quickstep) DNF

Matt Goss (Orica-GreenEdge) DNF

Taylor Phinney (BMC) DNF

Michal Kwaiatkowski (Omega Pharma-Quickstep) DNF


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

LostViking said:


> Climb of La Manie has been taken out of the race.
> 
> Advantage breakaway?
> 
> Just 84km for the big boys to catch the breakaway from Finale Ligure instead of Arenzano.


Bummer... that is a big hunk of the race.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Milano-SanRemo 2013 - Re-Start*

They"re off! The breakaway is off....

Wet roads. Rain and wind. Looking more like Il Lombardia than Milano-Sanremo.

Cannondale on point. The peloton has set off after the breakaway 7:10 minutes in arrars.

Hopefully the Cipressa and Poggio are clear...


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

That does gift the breakaway a few clicks they don't need to work. And time to rest. And plan. 

Don't blame boonen for abandoning. Health issues for the rest of the season.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Some of the photos from Millar on the Garmin bus were amazing. Guys look like yetis covered in ice and slush.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Phinney and Chavanel just abandoned; didn't expect to see those two go.


----------



## LowCel (Feb 9, 2004)

robdamanii said:


> Some of the photos from Millar on the Garmin bus were amazing. Guys look like yetis covered in ice and slush.


Have a link by any chance?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Boonen is pissed - thinks the organizers should have cancelled the race.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Nibali has dropped back and is clearly upset with the conditions.

30 km to go and the breakaway is history.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

LowCel said:


> Have a link by any chance?


----------



## LowCel (Feb 9, 2004)

robdamanii said:


>


Wow! Thank you!!!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Tyler Farrar and Geraint Thomas have taken eachother's wheels out.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Cannondale plus Gilbert and Spartacus at the front.

Gilbert has attacked going down the Cipressa!

21km to go and the agony is over.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

18km to go and Gilbert has been caught by the front of the pack.

Chavanel (Quickstep), Stannard (Sky) and Vorganov (Katusha) now try their luck...

Sagan and Spartacus are close...

Gilbert and Roelandts take off after Chava et.al.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hardly any spectators and the ones I've seen look soaked and miserable.

Oh, that's changed now, lots as we get closer.

Go Stannard! Not likely...unfortunately.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Gilbert is at the back of the chase group, maybe he's done for today.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Rain gear dropping as the pace accelerats with 10km to go...


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

The Poggio will tell the tale.

The breakaway has a 27sec lead with 9.5km to go....


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Vorganov is dropped.

Iglinsky (Astana) has attacked out of the pack!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

8km and Chavanel and Stannard holding a 32sec lead...

Chava is trying to put Stannard in the red...and outrun the feared surge by Sagan...


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

7km Stannard tries to attack Chavanel but the Frenchman is too strong.

They are over the Poggio!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

6km to Glory...

Attacks coming fast and furious now.

The breakaway is about to be caught....


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Chavanel and Stannard only a few seconds ahead of chasers.
Sagan is leading Cancellara in the chase, there's a change.
Could be a bunch finish.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

4km and the break is done.

Sagan, Spartacus and Ciolek are ready...


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

3km - Paolini is there as well!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

2km SAGAN ATTACKS!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Spartacus follows - Stannard now!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Final Km and Stannard is caught.

This is it....


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Ciolek pips Sagan by an inch!

Victory for Chewbacca! Stannard did a great ride, maybe his best ever.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Stannard, Sagan, Ciolek...


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Ciolek wins!*

The MTN-Qhubeka Captain out-sprinted Sagan at the very end...

Ciolek gets a huge victory for his team and clocks in at 5:37:20

2. Sagan
3. Cancellara

View attachment 278297​


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

What an awesome race. Gutsy from Stannard with, Chavanel looks awesome, Sagan looked outraged on the line.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Was Phinney the BMC rider that bridged the gap? It was reported that he abandoned earlier. If so, well done! That was a good race.

Edit: Yep, 7th place:

1 Gerald Ciolek (Ger) MTN - Qhubeka 5:37:20
2 Peter Sagan (Svk) Cannondale 
3 Fabian Cancellara (Swi) RadioShack Leopard 
4 Sylvain Chavanel (Fra) Omega Pharma Quick Step 
5 Luca Paolini (Ita) Team Katusha 
6 Ian Stannard (GBr) Sky Pro Cycling 
7 Taylor Phinney (USA) BMC Racing 
8 Alexander Kristoff (Nor) Team Katusha 0:00:14
9 Mark Cavendish (GBr) Omega Pharma Quick Step 
10 Bernhard Eisel (Aut) Sky Pro Cycling


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

Reports of Phinney's retirement were premature. He is looking like he has become a real hard-man this spring.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

roddjbrown said:


> ?..Sagan looked outraged on the line.


trudat but without his boys to serve him up he had to turn the big gear much longer than he wanted to with the likes about him. Damn, FC and Shav sure powered up and I'm reminded that German legs running solo are impossible to beat.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

DonDenver said:


> trudat but without his boys to serve him up he had to turn the big gear much longer than he wanted to with the likes about him. Damn, FC and Shav sure powered up and I'm reminded that German legs running solo are impossible to beat.


Wow is that a misread of what happened with Sagan.


----------



## superg (May 9, 2010)

Very exciting last 15 km. Too bad the riders had to suffer the cold and the rain.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Excellent racing!


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

32and3cross said:


> Wow is that a misread of what happened with Sagan.


Agreed


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

That was a great race. That so many different types of rider were in contention right to the end was fascinating. 
Stannard was proof, again, that Sky, for all their boring blather, have some real racers on board.
Ciolek played his hand to perfection and the shocked look that Sagan shot across at him at the finish was a gem.
Cav rode well and was only 14 seconds back.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

albert owen said:


> That was a great race. That so many different types of rider were in contention right to the end was fascinating.
> Stannard was proof, again, that Sky, for all their boring blather, have some real racers on board.
> Ciolek played his hand to perfection and the shocked look that Sagan shot across at him at the finish was a gem.
> Cav rode well and was only 14 seconds back.


As the huge favorite, Sagan had no choices but to answer all the attacks himself, including reeling in cancellara. Great race.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

My attention was on Phinney. That kid doesn't quit. Olympics last year and the Worlds, he looks like he puts his whole heart into every ride. He could have sat up and finished in the Cav group, but he forged ahead by himself and fought to 7th.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

spookyload said:


> My attention was on Phinney. That kid doesn't quit. Olympics last year and the Worlds, he looks like he puts his whole heart into every ride. He could have sat up and finished in the Cav group, but he forged ahead by himself and fought to 7th.


Yes, after today and last week at Tirreno-Adriatico I'm becoming quite a fan of Taylor.


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

Bill2 said:


> Yes, after today and last week at Tirreno-Adriatico I'm becoming quite a fan of Taylor.


I'm hoping for an extraordinarily nasty conditions in this year's Paris-Roubaix. I think that might tip an advantage towards Phinney's favor.

Maybe we can start calling him the "Honey Badger".


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

What an epic!


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

This race will be remembered for a long time! Ciolek was strong enough to stay with the big guns but he was also smart enough to let them fight each other while he stayed on the wheels (perhaps easier as he wasn't as feared, expected by the others), Sagan must have been cooked with all the work he did but he also went a bit too early. Ciolek played it perfectly... and indeed an impressive comeback by Phiney!


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Milan-San Remo 2013 - Les 10 derniers kilometres - YouTube


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Local Hero said:


> Milan-San Remo 2013 - Les 10 derniers kilometres - YouTube


Or watch the whole Eurosport broadcast again:


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah, bad call on Chavanel and Phinney retiring from the race. Those two were most certainly still there.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Dan Gerous said:


> Ciolek played it perfectly... and indeed an impressive comeback by Phiney!


Indeed, similar to Matthew Goss' victory two years ago. Sprinter makes it into select group and pulls out the win.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

somehow I missed that :thumbsup:


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Beautiful tactics from Ciolek. He never had his nose in the wind until he crossed the line.

Magnus Backstedt was commentating on the Europsport feed this morning. When Ciolek made the move on the Poggio with Cancellara, Sagan, et al, he said that sometimes riders will sort of ignore someone in an unfamiliar jersey lilke Ciolek's. Sure enough he sat in on the decent and on the run in to the finish, and it looked like he was invisible to the other riders. Then, BAM! They were all dead meat.

JSR


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Surprised Sagan counter attacked with less than 3 k to go instead of sitting in...


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Dan Gerous said:


> Or watch the whole Eurosport broadcast again:




Thank you  !!


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

32and3cross said:


> Wow is that a misread of what happened with Sagan.


No. Young talented Sagan is not a seasoned targeted classic rider...yet. Having a team deliver up your physical skills to the line is one thing. Alone, with a fox mind and an owl neck on a classic finish, is another. He's learning tho...


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Dumb question:

Did any team/riders use chemical handwarmers  ?!

I'm watching the race now and I'm perplexed at seeing riders blowing into their gloves to get their hands warm. I'm sure they knew it was going to be wet and cold.


Being that I ride year round, putting a handwarmer pack in your palm while riding really helps when I'm riding in 10*F weather.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Just like in the olympics, Alexander Kristoff wins the group sprint. Long races in shite weather makes his legs turn faster than most.
Also Gabriel Rasch must be happy seeing half the peloton wearing a jersey named after him, the Castelli Gabba. No sprinter, he came in with the Kristoff-Cav group.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Dan Gerous said:


> Or watch the whole Eurosport broadcast again:


Wow, amazing find - thanks!!!


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

cda 455 said:


> Dumb question:
> 
> Did any team/riders use chemical handwarmers  ?!
> 
> ...


It was raining and in a group you get soaking wet from road spray.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

kbwh said:


> You've got to see this:
> inrng : milan-sanremo documentary


That was great. Thanks for posting


----------



## WaynefromOrlando (Mar 3, 2010)

Dish Network broadcast the race yesterday on the BEIN network.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Here's a cool video about the race


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Bill2 said:


> Here's a cool video about the race


thanks for the commercial.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Still good storytelling though.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Great video!
Good contrast between Ciolek's ecstasy and the miserable guys rolling in afterward just glad that it's over.


----------

